# Winter Has Come!



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

As of Nov.12 we have 18cm. of snow on the ground , and temperatures in the -15 c. range. Winter has struck early in central Saskatchewan! As I am now retired I will spend some time getting our trail signage and field stakes in order for our local snowmobile club. We should be able to get them on our 250km. of trail much earlier than last year.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear the Outback season is done for you until Spring. But think of this time as good time for planning new mods.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Please try not to let that weather move east!









So far, we haven't had anything more than a dusting of snow. Yesterday we hit a high of 17c. This morning it's sitting right at freezing.

I guess sooner or later it's inevitable!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

How much snow is 18 CM??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

danny285 said:


> How much snow is 18 CM??


7"


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> How much snow is 18 CM??


A bit over 10 inches! M.V.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What conversion rate do you use to get 10 inches? That would be 25.5 cm to get ten inches wouldn't it?


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> What conversion rate do you use to get 10 inches? That would be 25.5 cm to get ten inches wouldn't it?


Yea! My old feeble mind was in neutral!! Let's just say there are over 10 inches of snow on the roof of the Outback!! M. V.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> What conversion rate do you use to get 10 inches? That would be 25.5 cm to get ten inches wouldn't it?


The conversion rate depends on how strong the dollar is.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> The conversion rate depends on how strong the dollar is.


LOLOL. good one. But according to my DW it depends if one is measuring in male or female inches. I'm sure I don't understand what she means


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

81 degrees here today. We have nothing to measure in metric or inches - weather wise!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> 81 degrees here today. We have nothing to measure in metric or inches - weather wise!


That is 27.22 Celsius for those up north.


----------

